# مهندس معالجة خامات معدنية



## mtztaj (6 يوليو 2006)

هل منكم معندس معالجة خامات يستطيع ان يجعل من الفسيخ عصير كما قال لي استاذي الكريم بروفسير ودكتور محمد طالب الله الشيخ ؟
هل منكم من يستطيع ان يفصل كل المعادن الموجودة في خام يحتوي على أكثر من 120 عنصر ؟ وهل يمكن فصل هذة العناصر؟


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 يوليو 2006)

لم أفهم قصدك ؟؟!!! 
الرجاء التوضيح .... وشكرا


----------



## mtztaj (15 أغسطس 2006)

قصدي هو من منكم مهندس تعدين قسم معالجة الخامات المعدنية


----------



## alsaied (20 أغسطس 2006)

هناك اجهزة لتحليل المعدن( اي ماهي العناصر الموجوده به) اسمه سبيكتروميتر او جهاز التحليل الطيفي


----------



## mtztaj (22 أغسطس 2006)

اعرف ان هنالك اجهزة لتحليل العناصر وليس المعدن . العناصر الموجودة في الخام وهي تسمي خامات معدنية مثل اجهزة XRay difraction ولكن اريد مهندسين التعدين قسم معالجة الخامات الانضمام الى مجموعة تخصنا في المنتدي للاستفادة والمواكبة والتطوير....


----------



## م. عبدالله يسلم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم : المعالجة الكيميائية للنفط الخام 
1 - كيميائية : تظيف مادة كيمئائية الذي اعرفها اسمها ( Disulvan ) المانية الصنع وتضاف بنسب قليلة جدا بموجب الصفات للخام ونسبة الماء الموجود فية تكون كمية المادة mg / ton بموجب دراسة اولية على الحقل الذي انتة تعمل فية ومواصفات الخام ( ملخص )


----------



## emadchemeng (11 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اما بعد:
للأخ السائل 
1-الاستعانه بالله ثم بأهل العلم فى علم الsepration process
2-يجب معرفة المعادن الموجوده داخل الخام 
3-تقسيمها الى مجموعات حسب الخواص(الذوبانيه-اللزوجه..... وغيرها).
4-الروجوع الى المراجع لمعرفة كيفية الفصل لكل مجموعه


----------



## mezo61 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز 
ان عمليات معالجة الخامات المعدنية عمليات معقدة وتمر في عدة مراحل التكسير ثم الطحن ثم اجراء التحليلات المناسبة من غربلة وتصنيف وتحليلات كيميائية وفيزيائية ومينارولوجية ومن ثم يتم اختيار الطريقة المثلى لعملية المعالجة.


----------



## alking22 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن تروح وتشوف البحث


----------



## ريكو (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا مهندس تعدين خريج من قسم معالجة الخامات والبروف محمد طالب الله هو احد أساتذتي وكان المشرف على مشروع تخرجي


----------



## samysaad (30 أغسطس 2009)

*مهندس معاجة خامات تعدينية*

م/ سامى سعد 
حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة المناجم السويس دفعة 1986 وحاصل على الماجستير فى تركيز ومعاجة الفوسفات والخامات الاخرى من موسكو ولى باع كبير فى معاجة كربونات الكالسيوم للصناعات البلاستيكية والدهانات
0117690133


----------



## بابكريحى (30 أغسطس 2009)

شباب احييكم 
الاستاذ القدير محمد طالب الله هو غنى عن التعريف وهو احد اساتذتى الذين لهم فضل كبير على 
بس اعتقد انو الاخ حاول يوصل معلومه 
وهى انو حتى الان لم ب5تم التوصل الى تقنيه او ان احد العل5ماء استطاع ان يفصل 120 عنصر من خام 
انه حتى الان من العلوم الجديده وما عندنا قليل بما عند الله عز وجل


----------



## ameer salah (10 أبريل 2010)

وانا ايضا ,,,,


----------



## طالب من الله (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*

:77: السلام عليكم ورحمه الله


----------

